# bodywork repair in East Sussex



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

over the last few years the bodywork on our Hymer Van has picked up a few dinks, knocks and scratches - sadly mostly of my own making - reversing into signs, parking too close to an electric up and over garage door (I used to think I knew what 6" was but then my missus has been telling me for years how wrong I've been :wink: ) and as we're thinking of trading in for a new model we'd like to get the bodywork "fettled".

bar the usual suspects like CaravanTech and Johns Cross who are close, can anyone recommend a mobile service that will come to us and do the work?? I've seen adverts for them but have no idea what they are like.

ta muchly in advance


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well it really comes down to how big a job it is and how much will it cost, will the cost be less than the difference in the PX value if all fettled up. will the age of the van make it worthwhile.
It makes a difference who you buy from and if they are Hymer dealers.
matter of interest what are you selling and what is it that has got your tounge hanging out. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Strange just replied but did not come up, any way I had several jobs done to our Autotrail by Telscombe Coachworks 01273586878 ,Andrew is his name.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

You could talk to Marquis at Golden Cross and see who they use - they did a good job on our Swift rear bumper and overcab bulge!


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Ask them by all means but DO NOT use them- bodge artists.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the input folks

cabby - we don't really have an eye on anything at the mo, but starting to think of a change. we've had the Van since early 2007 but there are some limitations for us that's making us think of one a bit bigger and with garage access from both sides. but I have to say that with the € exchange rate at the mo, European built vans are now very pricey! why the hell haven't UK builders picked up on decent garages like you get on German vans?? they're missing a growing sector of the market

Marquis - hmmm - no thanks :!: 


don't know Telscombe Coachworks so will check them out.

I'm interested in someone coming to us though - less hassle if a little pricier maybe - any suggestions??


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do know the family we used to live in Peacehaven where telscombe coachworks are.they are very accomodating and I have seen very expensive cars in for repair as well as run of the mill cars.
They also do the motorhomes for that dealer in peacehaven as well.
they will do whatever you ask for.they have been going for at least 30 years.

cabby


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Andysam said:


> Ask them by all means but DO NOT use them- bodge artists.


I must have just been lucky then


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

After an encounter with a pheasant our Bongo ended up with a severely dented front. One of the mobile dent repair chaps came out to repair it and did a very good job (matched the paint exactly and it is a truly invisible repair) and charged only £70. Unfortunately we can't remember whether it was Dent Magician or Chips Away - but he was based in Rye and travelled all over East Sussex to do the work on the customer's premises.


----------

